# Shell dwellers...multies



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

I finally got my shell dwellers! I've had them for a few weeks now but they don't seem to be moving around and 'redecorating'. They've all picked their homes and are eating but just wondering how long it takes for them to display the behaviours everyone talks about.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Jealous! I love those guys but must enjoy them vicariously.

Until someone experienced replies, thought this might be a good read.

http://fish-etc.com/fish/cichlids/the-shell-dwelling-cichlids

Thought the water changing bit was of interest.

Hope you'll post updates and get babies soon!!!

J


----------



## Wagnmkr (May 23, 2017)

Fishmommy3 said:


> I finally got my shell dwellers! I've had them for a few weeks now but they don't seem to be moving around and 'redecorating'. They've all picked their homes and are eating but just wondering how long it takes for them to display the behaviours everyone talks about.


I know this is a bit older thread, but I am interested to see how the shellies are doing. I am just cycling a tank that will have a trio of these interesting wee fish in it. Never had them before.


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Well to be honest I just sold them to someone who already had an established colony.
They weren't for me. I found they would just stay in one spot and not do much. I had them for a while and nothing was happening. 
Im more of a planted tank lots of swimming around fish keeper.


----------



## Wagnmkr (May 23, 2017)

I know what you mean as I enjoy watching the antics of the freshwater shrimp.

I just got my trio today and yes, they are pretty laid back at the moment. Hopefully they will become mini construction workers and move some stuff around.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Any updates to this thread? That's a really nice tank

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

